# LA300



## CluckyJay

Can you use LA300 on your goats? I keep reading about LA200--we have LA300 and it would be nice to just use what we have if we ever had to use it. 

Just trying to get some information stored, thanks! onder:


----------



## toth boer goats

Never heard of it til now... but did find this link ...is this the same stuff?
If so... it says it is used on cattle and we do use alot of cattle named meds on goats...I personally can't give advice on it ...as I never even heard of it or used it...

http://www.drugs.com/vet/noromycin-300-la.html


----------



## CluckyJay

Yup, that is it. So it would be best to buy a bottle of LA-200 then? Don't wanna kill my goats, lol.

Thanks!


----------



## sblueram6

we use la300 on our goats .


----------



## CluckyJay

How do you dose it? Thanks!


----------



## sblueram6

same as LA 200 .


----------



## CluckyJay

Thank you very much.


----------



## CluckyJay

K, so 1CC per 20 pounds, every 24 hours, for 5 to however many days it takes to get well? I rarely use antibiotics on anything, even my family. LOL


----------



## CluckyJay

It says inject--do you inject it or give orally? Just gotta get this stuff stored away so I am not running insane if something terrible happens, LOL.


----------



## toth boer goats

If it is like LA200.. it is injected... :wink:


----------



## CluckyJay

Thanks! My husband's hunting dog obsession has finally paid off for me, LOL. I will just steal all his medications, hehe.


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## RokysGoats

How often can you give a goat a shot of LA300?


----------



## TCOLVIN

RokysGoats said:


> How often can you give a goat a shot of LA300?


I give it once a day for 3-4-5 days until condition clears up.


----------



## happybleats

LA300 has a bit more kick than 200..just expect that. It also should be given daily for 5-7 days. Same dose as la200 and sub q. Be sure to lift a nice big tent and after injexting. Jiggle the tent about to help lesson the sting.


----------



## toth boer goats

Very old thread, but good add on.


----------



## TCOLVIN

happybleats said:


> LA300 has a bit more kick than 200..just expect that. It also should be given daily for 5-7 days. Same dose as la200 and sub q. Be sure to lift a nice big tent and after injexting. Jiggle the tent about to help lesson the sting.


but is the Noromycin 300 the same as LA300? ive never seen LA300.


----------



## happybleats

Yes its the same medication.


----------



## TCOLVIN

happybleats said:


> Yes its the same medication.


thanks, i did not know that.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep.


----------

